# Mystery buck



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I've got one mystery dilute buck in my current litter of fancies.

Sire is a black pied satin. Normal looking. He & the doe did produce a pair of recessive yellow, a black (clearly black), & the mystery.

People have said the doe is black as well. My understanding of black is that satin doesn't effect it much. Maybe it's due to her having more white then black, but her black patches are shiny. Can't get it to show up well on my phone. Her patches look almost grey in sunshine. Basically I don't know if her satin is hiding something?










Her patches remind me more of my blue satin's amount of shine.










Now onto the buck, which is PE. Very hard to get pictures of with the satin washing out the color :x


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Gorgeous mice! I don't know what color he is, but he looks super cute! Is he a long hair? The pictures kinds make him look like one.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

He almost looks like a Dove Piebald, and def is Satin


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

That's what i've been thinking.

So based off this, this is simply what pink eyes do to a black mouse?

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/dove.html

YourSoJelly, i'm hoping  Have read that long hair won't start to show until about 5wks & the litter is only 2wks.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

as the eyes are pink id say dove is most likely which yes is pink eyed black

satin tends to make colours appear darker from what ive hurd.


----------

